# Heavy Metal and Varese?



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

I've wondered for a while what heavy metal fans think about composers like Varese, Ligeti and Xenakis. It seems to me that liking heavy metal would help with acquiring a taste for such composers. Can some metal fans chip in with their opinion?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

For me Ligeti is the one I've heard the most. I think he is different from the other two, but I really haven't heard so much of either...Ligeti is pretty metal!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

There's some metal that I love, and I love all the composers you listed, but I don't see much similarity between the two to be honest.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

soni said:


> I've wondered for a while what heavy metal fans think about composers like Varese, Ligeti and Xenakis. It seems to me that liking heavy metal would help with acquiring a taste for such composers. Can some metal fans chip in with their opinion?


I'm not much of a metal fan but I'm a big fan of Ligeti and Varese. I'm not sure how being into metal would cultivate a taste for the classical avant garde? I don't believe it's a necessary prerequisite. It's really up to the curiosity and tastes of the individual.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> It's really up to the curiosity and tastes of the individual.


I remember my first day of a music history class, I was sitting behind a long-haired rocker. The professor explained the first movement of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion, Celesta in such a clear way that the rocker looked at the person next to him and exclaimed, "Why am I wasting my time with rock music?"

Personally, I think everyone would like classical music if they had the right teacher.


----------

